# November 2011 POTM Voting Poll



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Picture 1, Discus, _Symphysodon discus_











Picture 2, Black Neon Tetra,_ Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi_











Picture 3, Paddletail Newt, _Pachytrition labiatus_











Picture 4, Southeast Asian Mudskipper, _Periophthalmodon septemradiatus_











Picture 5, Convict Cichlid, _Amatitlania nigrofasciata_











Picture 6, Halfmoon Plakat Betta, _Betta splendens_











Picture 7, Black Skirt Tetra, _Gymnocorymbus ternetzi_ and Sunburst Mickey Mouse, Platy, _Xiphophorus maculatus_











Picture 8, Fancy Guppy, _Poecilia reticulata_











Picture 9, Emerald Green Cory Cat, _Brochis splendens_











Picture 10, Otocinclus Catfish, _Otocinclus spp._











Great pictures everyone! 

Go ahead and vote for your favorite! The poll will close Midnight, Tuesday the 29th.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! Amazing pics people


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

This group of people is fantastic at taking photos. All of the brightness is right, the subjects stand out, there are ZERO blurry photos, and there are ZERO pixelated photos.

I'm proud of you all!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow! Great selection of photos. Good job everyone!


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

I was not aware that this contest would be so difficult to win.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Ponera said:


> I was not aware that this contest would be so difficult to win.


Me neither 

Good luck to all other entries, some great photos.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow funlad, great job!!! It's all in the incentive....


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, here's another one I didn't win. 3 years entering this contest and have never won. I might as well keep up the streak.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ghost Knife said:


> Well, here's another one I didn't win. 3 years entering this contest and have never won. I might as well keep up the streak.


Haha, no worries bud. I haven't won a single one either but it hasn't been that long for me. I need a better camera. Maybe Santa will help me out


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

snyderguy said:


> Haha, no worries bud. I haven't won a single one either but it hasn't been that long for me. I need a better camera. Maybe Santa will help me out


I have a 14.1 MP camera and I always have one of the clearest photos. The problem is that people vote for the prettiest fish instead of the best photo.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Ghost Knife said:


> The problem is that people vote for the prettiest fish instead of the best photo.



Just curious, How do you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

WildForFish said:


> Just curious, How do you come to that conclusion?


Because it has happened with the POTM contest for years. Why would it change now? 

Back in 2010 there were several POTM contests in a row won by people because they pmed their buddies and asked them to vote for their photo. It was no wonder that terrible photos kept winning the contests.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Technically, wildforfish, Ghost Knife is right. The voting so far indicates that. While I agree that the clarity on the midskipper photo is top score and that it's a great pic of a pretty fish deserving of the votes it's getting, I don't agree that the discus pic is anything special- it's a pic of a standard looking discus just hangin around (sorry, don't mean to offend!)

I personally feel that the oto pic is adorable and the paddletail newt one is exceptional based solely on the activity being depicted. The guppy pic is interesting because of the positioning of the fish. I really wish we could each vote multiple times, since there is prizes for 2nd and 3rd (if I recall). 

It would certainly be interesting if we could multi-vote. That way I could vote for all the ones I like rather than just one and that way we could have a more clear cut ranking. I am also kind of feeling like we should implement a system where we post after voting, explaining why we chose what we did. I mean it's completely fair if you like one photo versus another, but it would be great to explain why so that I can improve for future contests. It would also prevent people pming their buddies and spamming for bad pics, as we could just make the poll so we can see who voted for what and disqualify any votes that are just spam without explanation.

Just my opinions. Also I really wanted to win that salmon.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I completely agree with Ponera! It would be a good strategy to also show people how the term "vote for the best picture, not fish" works, because it makes you think about why you're choosing it. Is it because you just really like that fish, or because you admire the skill of the photographer?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

iheartfish:) said:


> I completely agree with Ponera! It would be a good strategy to also show people how the term "vote for the best picture, not fish" works, because it makes you think about why you're choosing it. Is it because you just really like that fish, or because you admire the skill of the photographer?


That's exactly my point and I willing to bet there are still some members here that don't understand this concept.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you all for your input.




Ghost Knife said:


> I willing to bet there are still some members here that don't understand this concept.



Ghost Knife, thank you for the clarification as your first post indicated that "all" people voted for the prettiest fish as opposed to the best photo.

I actually had 3 to narrow down to one, as I include other factors in my voting.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I know my picture isn't anything stupendous but they were saying they needed people to get in and vote so I sent something in last moment. I'd love to get a better camera and take some amazing pictures. I'd love to win but I agree that people only vote for the prettiest fish and not the quality, which is why I don't vote for my own. Mine's nothing special. Personally, I voted for the picture I thought was best taken. I was really impressed.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I so agree. Vote for best photo, not fish. I realize my fish are not as AMAZING as everyone elses... but i do try to get them in the right position. I tried for hours before i got my pic. Sure ima lose anyway. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I judge which pic is better, by how clear it is, how pretty the background is, the veiw of the fish, the color and shape of the fish, and which angle it's at.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Guys, it is supposed to be a secret vote. DO NOT GIVE AWAY WHICH PICTURE IS YOURS and do not tell people which pictures you voted for. You can discus the pictures, but do not give away your picture or your vote. When I ran it, if someone did that more than one time, their picture was removed from consideration. 

I know who's pictures the betta and the discus are now. One is a profile pic, which should not have even been entered, and the other picture, the owner just gave away.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It's all about the pic. I'm not anyones bff.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

You may know, but that post is invisible now  Lol, otherwise, my bad. I'll keep that in mind for the future.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

*Facepalm*


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Not much more could have been said


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

I personally judged based on behaviour as well. So a fish derping around doing what fish do 99% of the time, boring. However, a fish doing something cool like the oto? adorable!
Can we please change it so we can vote for multiple ones? 

thanks!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ponera, that's a possibility in the future. I can't change the poll now though.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> *Facepalm*


epic picture choice


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I still wish you could "like" posts people make lol


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> ponera, that's a possibility in the future. I can't change the poll now though.


I demand a recount


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Ponera said:


> I demand a recount


Dude,you're not the only one on this forum.Stop being so arrogant.You probably just want to restart so you can vote for yourself.

p.s. Funlad is doing the best that he can.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Ponera said:


> I demand a recount


I have a list of rules that should be implemented if anyone wants to read them.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, maybe we shouldn't get THAT harsh, Ponera....
We pride ourselves on being a friendly forum. You could at least put a smiley face...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

iheartfish:) said:


> We pride ourselves on being a friendly forum.


Which is why I stay here, I can't stand forums that have people that are snooty


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> I have a list of rules that should be implemented if anyone wants to read them.


Here are the official set of rules. 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/potm-photo-month/28176-potm-totm-rules-how-submit-picture.html


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> Here are the official set of rules.
> http://www.fishforums.com/forum/potm-photo-month/28176-potm-totm-rules-how-submit-picture.html


These rules need to be posted at the beginning of every POTM entry thread and poll thread because they are NOT being followed at all.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

#3 for the voters. I agree Ghost knife.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> Dude,you're not the only one on this forum.Stop being so arrogant.You probably just want to restart so you can vote for yourself.
> 
> p.s. Funlad is doing the best that he can.


I guess the joking nature of the recount post was lost on you guys.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I thought it was a joke, but I didn't want to say anything in the likely even I was wrong!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

WAIT the rules said it has to be a pc taken by you, but it doesn't have to be in your tank. Do pics from an aquarium count?


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

shoot, i forgot to enter, oh well. these are some nice ones so I'll prepare for next time!


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Also by recount I kinda did mean we could just restart the poll to allow for multiple selections, if that is the consensus on what people want to do.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

OhYesItsMe said:


> WAIT the rules said it has to be a pc taken by you, but it doesn't have to be in your tank. Do pics from an aquarium count?


Yes. I submitted pictures I took at Ripley's Aqaurium... someone put up a stink because they didn't think it was in "my" tank, and there was clarification that it did not have to be, it just had to be a picture taken by you.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

woah wait a second. Pictures submitted for potm must be from your home aquarium (opinion)! Alot of us go through many troubles to get cool fish, and like to show them off to people that appreciate them. Simply going to a local aquarium and taking pics of another persons tanks (commercial aquariums) isn't fair. Its like me going to my lfs and taking pics of their reef tank, even though I have no idea how to build or maintain what they have. Regardless, the pole has already started, and the current pics should stay. If anybody has issues lets resolve them next month. Enough of this bickering.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

It would be similar to me entering this as my totm entry: 

pic









Yeah I took this pic from my living room lol


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Yup I just read the rules for potm a totm...l guess its is totally legal to submit a pic of somebody else's aquarium. Honestly I think thats lame but I don't make the rules. lol


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

grogan said:


> woah wait a second. Pictures submitted for potm must be from your home aquarium (opinion)! Alot of us go through many troubles to get cool fish, and like to show them off to people that appreciate them. Simply going to a local aquarium and taking pics of another persons tanks (commercial aquariums) isn't fair. Its like me going to my lfs and taking pics of their reef tank, even though I have no idea how to build or maintain what they have. Regardless, the pole has already started, and the current pics should stay. If anybody has issues lets resolve them next month. Enough of this bickering.


I don't think anyone from this particular poll submitted pictures from another person's aquarium, especially a commercial one. 
I was referring to a POTM from forever ago when I submitted a picture of a Blue Spotted Stingray, and my husband a picture of an Archer Fish. People got their underwear in a knot because they looked into the picture sources and was like, "Oh, those two are from the same camera, and I don't think those are fish in somebody's house, either. I call shenanigans!" (http://www.fishforums.com/forum/potm-photo-month/28736-june-potm.html if you're interested). But the admin made it known that it was perfectly fine as long as YOU take the pictures.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Ahhh I see. My bad. Well then disregard my previous statements :b


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

You have a good point grogan, next month, I'm entering and it will be my fish. If I wanted a prize really bad I think I would try with:










It's my dad's pic, NOT mine and he goes to Asia 5 times a year and this is the only one of his I have, he has much better ones. I think I'll go with him this summer and I WILL bring my camera, but I don't think I'll enter my photo from Asia. I will see.

Maybe we could make a FOTM(Fish of the month) with your pics but not your fish... I don't know, there could be a lot of cheeting possible, but we would have to see.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Well this certainly does spark a new controversy towards this competition... Maybe it's time to change the rules to it has to be your tank and your fish??


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

We have controversy every single time. Because people are supposed to vote on which PHOTO they like the best, not which fish, we decided to make it so that you can take a picture of any fish or aquatic animal you would like. Just as long as it was your photo.

Don't get angry or try to change the rules just because your photo isn't doing well. That is the nature of a vote like this. One choice will get more votes than any other choice.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> Don't get angry or try to change the rules just because your photo isn't doing well. That is the nature of a vote like this. One choice will get more votes than any other choice.


The rule change I suggested wasn't to increase votes for any particular photo, just to allow a more clear cut 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

This is going to turn into an argument soon...


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Ponera said:


> The rule change I suggested wasn't to increase votes for any particular photo, just to allow a more clear cut 2nd and 3rd.


The vote tally would already indicate, 2nd & 3rd place?


( I meant the ending tally )


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

WildForFish said:


> The vote tally would already indicate, 2nd & 3rd place?


It does, but it's still very close, and there is also an advertised end date. We'll let the poll run its course!

:fun:


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

WildForFish said:


> The vote tally would already indicate, 2nd & 3rd place?


Yeah, but it's like two votes away from a tie. I wouldn't exactly put much confidence in a lead that is ahead by one vote!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Why not next time get the top 3 and then have a poll for second and the loser of that poll gets third?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Look guys, you are making this too hard and too complicated. There is no prize for second and third. Lets just leave the poll the way it is. 

Also, by doing this, you are breaking one of the rules.


> *4. When posting comments, keep it on topic.* Keep the topics on the pictures, not on how unfair you think the poll is. Also, don't post questions about how to take care of your fish. There are plenty of other threads to post those in.


Lets drop the rule changing and all that. Its complicated and makes too much work for funlad3. Trust me. The reason the rules went up was to eliminate problems people had with it. If you can't just follow the rules and have fun with it, is there even really a point to doing the POTM?

It is supposed to be fun, so have fun with it. Don't let the rules consume you.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> There is no prize for second and third.


Actually, I think there are prizes for second and third, but I understand what you are saying.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, there are prizes for second and third. Regardless, just enjoy the contest everyone! I think Ponera is just trying to think of ideas that can be implemented in the future so that there is LESS controversy.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Prizes for 2nd and 3rd? I wasn't aware of this.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Ponera is just trying to think of ideas that can be implemented in the future so that there is LESS controversy.


Exactly. Though I did it in a profoundly sarcastic way.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok.....i haven't said anything about this..just been watching the action.....
this is my personal opinion about the contests.......and it's rules....

1. all photos should be taken by the member....and of their own tanks and fish..
i could get some spectacular pics from the tanks at the Cleveland Zoo....and i could get a professional photographer friend of mine to take the pics.....

2. "NOBODY" other than the person running the contest should know who submitted what picture......"NOBODY"!!!!!.....
but , truth of the matter is that you can't stop cheaters...and those that cheat will never be anything more in life than that..

3. the contest is not so much about the beauty or rarity of the fish ; but the overall quality of a number of components that make up the pic.....and quite often it is the uniqueness of the fish's pose that will get the extra votes....

4. even though they do ; people ten to vote for the pic with their favorite fish...
i think maybe the voters need voting lessons..lol...

5. yes...this is a competition.....good sportsmanship is important...you can't win them all.... if you don't understand that or that isn't your attitude then you should never compete..

6. these contests are all about fun and learning..we need to try and keep them that way...

i fail to see the logic behind allowing only 10 photos for the contest...i think it needs to be kicked up a bit.....i understand the minimum ; but not the maximum....

7. what idiot ever came up with the idea of putting the persons name next to the pic they took..(like it is in the TOTM contest....perfect set up for cronyism...

these are just my opinions and it doesn't matter if they have any real merit or not...just runnin my mouth here.....


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Agreed. glad to see you are back Lohachata.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

There has to be a maximum of ten, because the maximum number of options for a poll is ten, I'm afraid. Nice to have you back Loha!


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

We could always have two 'divisions' and the champs or like top 3 from each can square off in finals, funland.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Have we declared an official winner yet?


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

It looks like it, but 2nd and 3rd are close


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

I would like to comment that behavior doesn't count for anything in this. I bet if a betta blowing a bubble into his bubble nest wasn't as 'pretty' as some derpy damselfish doing NOTHING, it would get zero votes compared to at least 5 for the damsel.

VANITY.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, we all get the point of this USELESS and ELEMENTARY argument now, and it's getting a little boring, so how about we just drop it, like we do almost every time the contest is run? How does THAT sound for everyone?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

> 4. *When posting comments, keep it on topic.* Keep the topics on the pictures, not on how unfair you think the poll is. Also, don't post questions about how to take care of your fish. There are plenty of other threads to post those in.


Please and thank you.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll be able to announce the winners and try to work out prizes tomorrow. I've been crazy-busy, and should be doing something else now.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

It should be pretty obvious by now which fish were the prettiest! ^_^


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Ponera said:


> It should be pretty obvious by now which fish were the prettiest! ^_^


Again, this contest is not about the prettiest fish, but rather the best photo. Remember that for future voting.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'l do results tonight; I'll have time to burn.  \

(Mod, please lock)


----------

